# 2011 IAPLC Results with Pictures



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

ooops...I accidentally came across this website...

http://acuariorosa.com/2011/08/02/the-international-aquatic-plants-layout-contest-2011/


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That "_Tree_scape" design is really catching on this year.

All amazing tanks in this level of art/tank competition.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> That "_Tree_scape" design is really catching on this year.
> 
> All amazing tanks in this level of art/tank competition.


Yes, very impressive! You mean the 2nd tank right? I was actually surprised...It looks too similar to the previous year's winner. They must have deducted a lot of points...and yet it still came out #2.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

jaw droppin!


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Check it out while you still can. The site was forced to shut down for a while and not sure why its back up now. It may go down again any time.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

03pilot said:


> You mean the 2nd tank right? I was actually surprised...It looks too similar to the previous year's winner. They must have deducted a lot of points...and yet it still came out #2.


I mean tanks 1,2,3,7,19,26,39,45,109.... lol


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

guess im not doing any studying tonight....


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

anybody know what that plant/moss is in tank 12 and that moss on those rocks on tank 22 is?
thanks!

iBetta


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

iBetta said:


> anybody know what that plant/moss is in tank 12 and that moss on those rocks on tank 22 is?
> thanks!
> 
> iBetta


Its so hard to see. Is it riccia in tank 12. And no clue what's in tank 22. How can they make them so think and healthy looking???


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, thats riccia? no way! O: those look like those velvet smooth mosses! O: *mindblown


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice, thanks for posting, I was looking for the compiled list opposed to sorted through the couple hundred tanks in random order over at Aquascaping world!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think a good number of those pictures have been photoshopped or otherwise manipulated.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

No matter, the tank and it's design is the most impressive part of each photo, not some highpass sharpening, or applied image-filters.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I donno, i'm not so impressed with this years results... but i have to say, I don't like the landscapes, the trees, or any of the cotton wool/sand river stuff that seems to be dominating the comps in the past few years.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

So many people now enter these contests, the tank designers are trying a variety of methods for their tanks to stand out from the rest in some way. Innovation surely is one of the criteria and is neat to see a trend for a couple years before it becomes gimmicky. On the otherhand if everyone was still submitting only refined dutch style scapes, or Iwagumi Scapes, each year I'd be less interested.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

My rational is more philosophical, I would just rather see small cross sections of the natural world explored in a way that highlights the intricacies and complexity opposed to sweeping romantic landscapes. The ideal landscape and the moment of transcendence is all a bit too much for me. It all speaks of sublimation. 

For example, I really like #23.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> My rational is more philosophical, I would just rather see small cross sections of the natural world explored in a way that highlights the intricacies and complexity opposed to sweeping romantic landscapes. The ideal landscape and the moment of transcendence is all a bit too much for me. It all speaks of sublimation.
> 
> For example, I really like #23.


Yes, #23 is very nice, especially from a plant perspective.

For landscape, I really like #16. I'm thinking if I could replicate it using dwarf hairgrass instead...


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> My rational is more philosophical, I would just rather see small cross sections of the natural world explored in a way that highlights the intricacies and complexity opposed to sweeping romantic landscapes. The ideal landscape and the moment of transcendence is all a bit too much for me. It all speaks of sublimation.
> 
> For example, I really like #23.


I totally agree with your point of view!! Maybe they really need to separate them into different categories. Nature, iwagumi, and landscape theme tanks should be competing in different categories. Its great to see the creativity...but I still love the original nature theme tanks the best. All the landscapes are just modified/twisted iwagumi tank to me. Yeah, #23 is one of my favorites too!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

iBetta said:


> anybody know what that plant/moss is in tank 12 and that moss on those rocks on tank 22 is?
> thanks!
> 
> iBetta


12 is riccia sp. and 22 is mini pellia. I saw 12 before on PFK.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

riccia and pellia?  wow never thought you could scape it in such a way! definitely a motivation for me! 

thanks a lot!


----------

